# Some pics of my 200SX



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey, today i took some really low quality pics of my really dirty 200, just wanted to share the latest pics though, new high quality pics comin around next week, so look for that, well anyway, here it is, let me know whatcha think. . .

<img>http://www.geocities.com/braindropp/JDMTUNERS_files/01.JPG</img>
<img>http://www.geocities.com/braindropp/JDMTUNERS_files/06.JPG</img>
<img>http://www.geocities.com/braindropp/JDMTUNERS_files/07.JPG</img>
<img>http://www.geocities.com/braindropp/JDMTUNERS_files/05.JPG</img>
<img>http://www.geocities.com/braindropp/JDMTUNERS_files/14.JPG</img>


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

hmm, ok, well those didnt work so try these

<img> http://www.stickypix.com/data/500/1861.jpg </img>
<img> http://www.stickypix.com/data/500/1867.jpg </img>
<img> http://www.stickypix.com/data/500/1865.jpg </img>
<img> http://www.stickypix.com/data/500/1866.jpg </img>
<img> http://www.stickypix.com/data/500/18614.jpg </img>


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u gotta use [ ] for it 2 show


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You jacked my username! You will burn in HELL!!

Oh, not a bad B14 by the way....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *You jacked my username! You will burn in HELL!!
> *


ROFL


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ride btw.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*lookin good!!*

your car looks tight... try to take some more pix!!! the rims look good... how much to powdercoat?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like a red 200 so much Ill help U out with your posting pics skills....lol










Next time put







in the end of the address.....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nice! doesn't look dirty at all 
how much of a drop is that?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks for the help and all the nice comments, the rims are not powdercoated its spray paint and the drop is 4 in the back and like 3.75 in the front, i know im a dumb riccer, you dont have to tell me, i just like the way it looks that low


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sigh,
I miss my 98 bumper. I could have had that look. And with a stillen lip too...

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Sigh,
> I miss my 98 bumper. I could have had that look. And with a stillen lip too...
> 
> Seth *


wut U mean .....wut happened to yours???

Oh and cleanb14 wuts your suspension set-uP? Wut did U use for that drop????


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

i have hp racing coilovers with stock struts, gettin kyb agx soon, stock ones just blew, they lasted like 4 months with it slammed like that so i cant complain


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Slamed looks pissed, even tho is ghetto.. lol. But i like it low just the same. I'm planing on foing about that low myself. I think i am going to wait on bags. BTW, what front grill is that? I like!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks, yah i cant stand wheel gap, and the front grille is homemade black mesh grille, i cut up the stock 96 grille and ended up with that nice lil thing


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

could u give a technique on how you cut up the grille?.. i was thinking about doing the same thing to my grille..


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

well it wasnt all that easy but its doable just took it off and took a hack saw to it cut out the inner shit, and then sanded down and repainted


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Yeh i love the grille.

and the car


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Sigh,
> I miss my 98 bumper. I could have had that look. And with a stillen lip too...
> 
> Seth *


i can sell you my 99 front clip????? wanna make a deal?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

so.. does this mean that the valve cover was also spray painted and not powder coated.. if so.. oh boy.. 

i shall call you Mr. Bubbles


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha,
Sorry, the 99 doesn't have the look either. But thanks. Maybe if I went to Akron Law in the end I would, but I'm going to school locally. And Akron gave me a full scholarship, sigh, thats what happens when you get married, your wife wants to be near family...

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *so.. does this mean that the valve cover was also spray painted and not powder coated.. if so.. oh boy..
> 
> i shall call you Mr. Bubbles *


Um... my VC is painted... high heat paint, my friend...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

im sorry.. im not trying to be cocky.. its just that when sport compact car mag was talking about painting their valve cover from their project sweet 16 the valve cover was bubbling because of the heat. but thats what i was thinking too.. use a high heat engine block spray paint.. maybe they didnt.. maybe they did and it didnt work.. i dont know..


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yeah the valve cover was painted too, everything was done with high temp paint and it all came out perfect, if you take the time and do it right and use the right stuff , it all looks good


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

well.. hey man.. if it does work.. ill do it.. but i dontknow.. ill just wait a while and see if anything doesbubble.. if so.. let meknow..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry to be a troll....but....:banana: 

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Sorry to be a troll....but....:banana:
> 
> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!
> 
> *


LOL >>>>This name thing is really bothering U huh???  

Oh and just for the record my valve cover is high temp painted too...no bubbles at all.....


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yeah my valve cover has been painted forever and its still good


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Would you like it if a person came on here with the username MP2005? It is going to cause confusion at some point....

I just want you to know that I have nothing against you or your car. It's just that I've used this username on numerous forums for the past 5 years, a large amount of the import community know me and my car by that username....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Would you like it if a person came on here with the username MP2005? It is going to cause confusion at some point....
> 
> I just want you to know that I have nothing against you or your car. It's just that I've used this username on numerous forums for the past 5 years, a large amount of the import community know me and my car by that username.... *



I think you should change you name to OU812B14. 

I like.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

isnt that against the rules what you did above.. it definatley is annoying.. !


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Would you like it if a person came on here with the username MP2005? It is going to cause confusion at some point....
> 
> I just want you to know that I have nothing against you or your car. It's just that I've used this username on numerous forums for the past 5 years, a large amount of the import community know me and my car by that username.... *


Who are you again? 

Could you imagine a wes2, or some shit. I feel you on this.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *LOL >>>>This name thing is really bothering U huh???
> 
> Oh and just for the record my valve cover is high temp painted too...no bubbles at all..... *


:thumbup: 

if it works.. it works.. and if you cant beat them.. join 'em


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Would you like it if a person came on here with the username MP2005? It is going to cause confusion at some point....
> 
> I just want you to know that I have nothing against you or your car. It's just that I've used this username on numerous forums for the past 5 years, a large amount of the import community know me and my car by that username.... *


 I think there was an MP2070 or something on this board or the B15 boards. That used to confuse me with MP2050.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

all these names.. ... SOOO CONFUSING


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Nice ride, I like the all black front grill.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *isnt that against the rules what you did above.. it definatley is annoying.. ! *



 

Ban me.......


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *isnt that against the rules what you did above.. it definatley is annoying.. ! *


Since when did you become a mod? Damn.

And actually... I think Sentrixx's little dumbass post is more against any sort of forum rules...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Since when did you become a mod? Damn.
> 
> And actually... I think Sentrixx's little dumbass post is more against any sort of forum rules... *



And ahh yes, what exactly about my post was, as you say "dumbass"?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You counter Sean's reasonable concern about the username by typing a few random letters and adding 'B14' onto the end...  ...

Anyway, I'm not going to start a fight.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Lets try and be EZ guyz .....

1CLNB14---I think the spelling of your tag alone is distinctive enuff to seperate U from this new guy...

Plus everyone is familiar enuff with U to not get U confused...I would think...

But whatever lets not ruin this guys thread with this :bs: 

Just my .02


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

dont be kids, its only a name


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *You counter Sean's reasonable concern about the username by typing a few random letters and adding 'B14' onto the end...  ...
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going to start a fight. *



lol... what ever. And BTW, you can roll you eyes at what ever you want. Its rather childish.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

cleanb14=1CLNB14? doesnt look the same to me, now come on


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Like I said, I think he has a nice car....
It sucks that his thread was hijacked, and for that I'm sorry.

Sentrixx, you are a tool. That has been determined long before this....

Many of the OG users understand my concern with the username....


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I can understand why his name bugs you Sean, if i had an original name and it was closely copied, it'd bug me too.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> I can understand why his name bugs you Sean, if i had an original name and it was closely copied, it'd bug me too.


Who said he copied it? i dont remember


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *Who said he copied it? i dont remember *


Ok, for lack of better words...he made his name very similar, not copied.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

well thanks for all the nice comments about my car, but anyways about the whole name thing, never really payed that much attention to the usernames or i wouldnt have selected the one i did, just thought of something quick and easy not realizing someone had something similar


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

cleanb14 said:


> *well thanks for all the nice comments about my car, but anyways about the whole name thing, never really payed that much attention to the usernames or i wouldnt have selected the one i did, just thought of something quick and easy not realizing someone had something similar *


I think it was made into a little more than I intended. 
Sentrixx's lame ass comment did not help matters.

I know you did not jack/copy or steal it, and so I have nothing against you.
I even complimented your car in just about every post I made in this thread.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Like I said, I think he has a nice car....
> It sucks that his thread was hijacked, and for that I'm sorry.
> 
> Sentrixx, you are a tool. That has been determined long before this....
> *



All you do is say the most childish things. Now your calling me names.. You people should grow up... God forbid if anyone one here trys to make a joke once inwhile. You guys make drama over the most simple things. And if you think I'm such a tool, then why do you bother to even comment on what I say? Why do you waste you time on such a lame problem. Try working on your name. Thats what you seem to have your problem with. And btw, lets just say you don't like what I have to say nor like my comments. Tough crap. Its an open fourm with guidelines and rules that I fall well in, unlike your self some times for the most part. Deal with it, or leave. The choice is yours.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea. but you also know that this is not an isolated incident. This kind of stuff has happened before.



http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6527&perpage=20&pagenumber=4

So, what was your point with that? Just trying to prove me wrong about something? Guess what, that rear end will not fit, but if you order the rear Drift from StreetWeapon, it fits almost perfectly. Oh, guees what, it's fiberglass.

I'm done with you...welcome to my ignore list...


Oh, cleanb14, keep working on the ride, it looks really nice, and clean


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

did i miss something?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Yea. but you also know that this is not an isolated incident. This kind of stuff has happened before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ewwww.... I'm ignored... Poor poor me. Shows that you can never be wrong about a thing. Well deal with it little boy. Welcome to the real world. And its rather funny how you bring up old shit. Thats rather pathtic that you HAVE to go back and look for shit at your own advantage. Thats pretty funny how really childish you really really are. And seeing that we went back to that post about the front end, I like how bad you make yourself still look and I quote!!!! "Drift from StreetWeapon, it fits almost perfectly". Alomost? Doesn't that say almost? Looks like it does to me. And as far as I know.. I never knew there was a kit out that aka valance that will fit perfectly unless its poly.. Slam me if I am wronge, but didn't I request proof of "THE PERECT KIT?" 

Once again smartass, I stand my ground. I wish you the best in knowing your stuff before you open your mouth once again.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you still talking to/about me....who's the child?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *did i miss something? *



Yes, childish people makeing comments that they think don't expect a reponce. Something that always seems to happened when someone thinks there a know it all, and has no lives other than there car and these fourms. Sad sad story... Stay It might get better.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Are you still talking to/about me....who's the child? *



lmao.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This person is on your Ignore List. To view this post click [here]

Man, that is sure much nicer than reading your posts....


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Run little boy... Run run! Hide behind mommy...LOL... Bro your ignore never hurt me and never will. You serve me no valid information anyways. I could care less. LOL.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Yes, childish people makeing comments that they think don't expect a reponce. Something that always seems to happened when someone thinks there a know it all, and has no lives other than there car and these fourms. Sad sad story... Stay It might get better.  *



The only person I see on this thread that is being very childish is you Sentrixx. I noticed that you said this "You guys make drama over the most simple things." well the only person out of this thread that I see that went bolistic ios you Sentrixx. Once someone mentions that his name is stolen you have to go make the smartass comments saying he should change his then. Lokks like your the dumb ass smuck who sits behind the computer and cant do anything but make fun of people. Well why not step up into the real world as you put it. All this computer trash talk you can do is the most childish thing I have ever seen.


I like this one "Shows that you can never be wrong about a thing. Well deal with it little boy. Welcome to the real world." Well in the real world someone like me would take my foot and shove it right in your ass. Thats the real world buddy. The real world is not sitting behind a computer and trying to be the king of trash talk. If you get ignored then there is probably a reason for it, maybe all of your dumbass comments that are not needed. If you want to go to a Dramaboard and try to cause some shits and giggles behind your Screen then some to my site bitch. Come to www.Importmix.com Yes you may see me and 1CLNB14 on there, but ya know thats the Drama board, not this. 


Now back to the thread if you dont mind childeren. CleanB14 you have a very nice ride. I like it alot cause its got a very simply plain look to it while being very sleek.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

blah, blah, blah.....


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Run little boy... Run run! Hide behind mommy...LOL... Bro your ignore never hurt me and never will. You serve me no valid information anyways. I could care less. LOL. *



Comments liek this shows the child in ya. Grow up!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *The only person I see on this thread that is being very childish is you Sentrixx. I noticed that you said this "You guys make drama over the most simple things." well the only person out of this thread that I see that went bolistic ios you Sentrixx. Once someone mentions that his name is stolen you have to go make the smartass comments saying he should change his then. Lokks like your the dumb ass smuck who sits behind the computer and cant do anything but make fun of people. Well why not step up into the real world as you put it. All this computer trash talk you can do is the most childish thing I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> I like this one "Shows that you can never be wrong about a thing. Well deal with it little boy. Welcome to the real world." Well in the real world someone like me would take my foot and shove it right in your ass. Thats the real world buddy. The real world is not sitting behind a computer and trying to be the king of trash talk. If you get ignored then there is probably a reason for it, maybe all of your dumbass comments that are not needed. If you want to go to a Dramaboard and try to cause some shits and giggles behind your Screen then some to my site bitch. Come to www.Importmix.com Yes you may see me and 1CLNB14 on there, but ya know thats the Drama board, not this.
> ...



And all you people do is call each other names. And your no better so whats you point? BTW nice plug... I will make sure to stop on in.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> blah, blah, blah.....


LOL, this is all funny to me.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> *Comments liek this shows the child in ya. Grow up! *



Yeah they do. Don't you just hate it when people act like that and call each other names. Funny how sarcastic that is. I also think its rather funny how you like adding to the fire to. Just like you boy here you would rather keep saying things and and not solve anything. Thats what so funny about it. But that cool. LOL.. You guys can have your fun. I love how you guys get so worked up. 

Funny how you guys pretty much took over this thread. I made one post that caused someone to start crap with me. And now I am the bad guy. How ironic is that.. Well I'm done, go ahead and start slamming me again.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's funny.

I'm not here to "serve you valid information"...

Now, I'm not one to pat myself on the back, but I think I offered just as much, if not more "valid information" on this site as the next person. 
Oh, and as far as the StreetWeapon Drift kit rear, all it needs is a bit of prep work and the mounting points drilled, the GTP rear DID NOT FIT AT ALL WHATSOEVER! 


cleanb14 I once again apologize. It seems like this guy does not know when he's been grown tired of...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Ok, this crap is gonna stop now. For the moment I am NOT going to start deleting posts... I feel that those involved can sort this thing out maturely, bethat by agreeing to disagree, coming to some conclusion, or dropping this entirely. I will be keeping a close watch on this thread, and in the event it flares up again, I will close it out. If anyone has any comments towards my actions, feel free to PM me. Consider yourselves "warned".


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *cleanb14=1CLNB14? doesnt look the same to me, now come on *


 Funny I still feel the samn way. But I guess this is what you get14 for people being so serious about something so dumb. lol

They read the samn but don't look the same. And ya know what there not the samn. One is a "clean b14", and the other is " one clean b14" 

If someone wanted to be different, should have been "1drtyb14".


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Ok, this crap is gonna stop now. For the moment I am NOT going to start deleting posts... I feel that those involved can sort this thing out maturely, bethat by agreeing to disagree, coming to some conclusion, or dropping this entirely. I will be keeping a close watch on this thread, and in the event it flares up again, I will close it out. If anyone has any comments towards my actions, feel free to PM me. Consider yourselves "warned". *


Its all good cause I was done anyways.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOOK!*

HOW BOUT THIS??... WE ALL GOT WHITE B14'S!! WE ALL GET ALONG NOW! the past is the past so there is no need to go back to it and everyone has their own opinion and experiences so lets just suck it up and move on!


and sentrixx.... "1drtyb14" <<LOL


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *That's funny.
> 
> I'm not here to "serve you valid information"...
> 
> ...



Shouldn't you be ignoreing my post? Or did I miss that?


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i forgot who started this none sense anyways, it was that famous name everybody knows 1CLNB14!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Ok, this crap is gonna stop now. For the moment I am NOT going to start deleting posts... I feel that those involved can sort this thing out maturely, bethat by agreeing to disagree, coming to some conclusion, or dropping this entirely. I will be keeping a close watch on this thread, and in the event it flares up again, I will close it out. If anyone has any comments towards my actions, feel free to PM me. Consider yourselves "warned". *



DOOD! Your advatar is bad ass! Wooooo WOOOOOOO


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sentrixx... thanks, I was delighted to use it.  

And to stay on topic: Cleanb14... nice car! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: LOOK!*



whiteb14 said:


> *HOW BOUT THIS??... WE ALL GOT WHITE B14'S!! WE ALL GET ALONG NOW! the past is the past so there is no need to go back to it and everyone has their own opinion and experiences so lets just suck it up and move on!
> 
> 
> and sentrixx.... "1drtyb14" <<LOL *



This is tru, but mind is better than yours! LOL..j/k. 

And "1drtyb14" can go both ways. I have a friend that everytime is sees something like a bad ass car, he is like " That bitch is dirty!". I kinda actually like that. But everyone has there opinions apprently. And it can also go as if you actally have a dirty b14. Esp if its gray and should be white. lol


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

> This is tru, but mind is better than yours! LOL..j/k.





 you are correct... but ur still stock!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> * you are correct... but ur still stock! *


House is first my bratha! But i'm doing little personal mods first.. Remember the little things do matter. Once the house deal is complete than my baby is going to be garaged and worked on.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*cool*

good luck on the home... bratha!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

jesus christ my thread has been hijacked like an american airlines plane, once again thanks for all the nice comments guys, just wanted to post some pics of the ride since i never have, and in a few weeks ill have some really high quality pics so you can check it out a lil better


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn us white B14s should be united as one Supreme Force --we must learn to get along . For the sake of the ALMIGHTY WHITE B14!!!

LOL....IM so funny


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Damn us white B14s should be united as one Supreme Force --we must learn to get along . For the sake of the ALMIGHTY WHITE B14!!!
> 
> LOL....IM so funny  *



LOL mine was white. Its now going black Primer to a Dark silver with blue pearl. Hows the car comming along Mauricio? And is your email adress still the same as it always has been?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

cleanb14 said:


> *jesus christ my thread has been hijacked like an american airlines plane, once again thanks for all the nice comments guys, just wanted to post some pics of the ride since i never have, and in a few weeks ill have some really high quality pics so you can check it out a lil better *


Cool, 
Please start a new thread with the new pics....I promise I will not hijack it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Screw you White boys, TEAL POWAH!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh oh,
I smell a poll of best factory B14 color coming on...

Seth

P.S. Of coursea mina remidsa me ofa niseh asweet rred ewine...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Uh oh,
> I smell a poll of best factory B14 color coming on...
> 
> Seth
> ...



Of coursea de ah nineteenah ninee de ah sex waze one oz de best!


SALU!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LMAO!!! oh well since the thread has alrady been talen over-Taliban STYLE--I mine as well keep it going....

I had a feeling U were gonna change the color 1CLN but I thought U were going to keep it a secret till it was done-good choice on the color contrast!!!

OH and yeah email is the same as always....

And WHITE still RULEZ the forum world......


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> And WHITE still RULEZ the forum world......


Hell Yeh!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *LMAO!!! oh well since the thread has alrady been talen over-Taliban STYLE--I mine as well keep it going....
> 
> I had a feeling U were gonna change the color 1CLN but I thought U were going to keep it a secret till it was done-good choice on the color contrast!!!
> 
> ...



 

I plan on staying with white, but not OEM. The work I just had done is still the OEM cloud white.
I can not afford to get the entire car painted at this time...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*BAHHHHH*

It's no secret that super black is the best color.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, with the offer I got last night....It will only be white for another year....then it's really up in the air...

Any PPG color I want....for free


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Well, with the offer I got last night....It will only be white for another year....then it's really up in the air...
> 
> Any PPG color I want....for free  *



SO now you need to paint it pink with a huge purple triangle on the hood. HAHA J/P Sean.

I think you should do it more of a darker color.


----------

